# A couple of Questions about mixing GHRP6 & Sermorelin



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

I've just managed to get some GHRP6 + Serm from my Source, but he only supplied Sterile water. From what i've been reading, it seems that Sterile water is just not good enough for mixing and storing. Some say bacteriostatic water and others say Sodium Chloride.

I managed to get some Sodium Chloride (saline water @0.9%) but it's actually sold for cleansing contact lenses, which leads me to my 1st question.

1. Would it be ok to use this for mixing the GHRP6 & Serm?

2. My ratio for mixing the GHRP6 + Serm is 1.66mcg + 0.66mcg respectively per shot. Would this be effective?

3. Is it ok to mix the GHRP6 + Serm and freeze them together in individual pre-mixed doses?

I would really appreciate any help on this matter. Thanks.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i wouldn't freeze them.....


----------



## bangwhosnext (Jun 27, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i wouldn't freeze them.....


Could u elaborate please?


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

Khaos said:


> i wouldn't freeze them.....


I would.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The peptides are far too fragile to reconstitute and then freeze without the structure being damaged, I also wouldn't mix them together until immediately pre shot.

Are you double dosing your serm at timed intervals due to the extremely short half life?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

StephenC said:


> The peptides are far too fragile to reconstitute and then freeze without the structure being damaged, I also wouldn't mix them together until immediately pre shot.
> 
> Are you double dosing your serm at timed intervals due to the extremely short half life?


Agree with this, mine didnt mix well and went very bitty and had sort of flakes in the vial.


----------

